# Straight or Angled when driving???



## Mackman

Me and a buddy of mine were fighting about something. Wanted to get everyone's input on here. Its kinda dumb but just want to see how other people roll. 

If you are driving down the road. Going from job to job, etc. Do you leave the plow straight or do you keep it angled??

I always keep my angled. He leaves his straight. But he said if he had a 9ft plow he would angled it. But since its a 8ft he keeps it straight. 

If i had a 7foot plow i would still angle it. Maybe its just me. 

So what do you do??


----------



## grandview

I leave mine in v.


----------



## Buswell Forest

I have a 9 straight blade, and I run it down the road straight- but angle it to the right when a car is coming...then back after..otherwise it will hit the asphalt now and then...our roads are horrific.

I used to angle it to the left....but now go to the right because the other way, if you should set over too far, you get sucked right into the bank by the plow...usually not a pretty scene. Angled to the right, I bounce right off the banks.,,,and cars get WAY over when they see the plow angled out towards the center of the road.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My V, I keep in V. My straight blades are angled to the right. I tell others to drive with them angled also. Lets the truck get some air flow and allows for a little room when driving.


----------



## bdlawncare

angled as well.


----------



## clydebusa

Angle as well, so radiator can get some air and maybe reduce drag a little.


----------



## GMD1984

Right as stated above all ways


----------



## theplowmeister

I drive with mine in a V


----------



## kimber750

Buswell Forest;1577382 said:


> I have a 9 straight blade, and I run it down the road straight- but angle it to the right when a car is coming...then back after..otherwise it will hit the asphalt now and then...our roads are horrific.
> 
> I used to angle it to the left....but now go to the right because the other way, if you should set over too far, you get sucked right into the bank by the plow...usually not a pretty scene. Angled to the right, I bounce right off the banks.,,,and cars get WAY over when they see the plow angled out towards the center of the road.


Is not illegal to have a 9' blade straight in NH?

Keep mine in V.


----------



## abbottfarm

I keep mine in V mode.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Always angled left, creating the high side on the right, kicking all the road spray/slush/salt off the driver side, keeping my side of the windshield clean.


----------



## Conmancounty

mine is v. when i had a straight i ran it left.


----------



## fordtruck661

I keep my 8' straight when driving. some times I will angle it to the the drivers side if Im on a narrow road and another car is coming.


----------



## geer hed

It's actually just a matter of preferance. Guys use a lot of reasons why they do what they do. For work I drive 2 different tucks one with a 9 foot blade and 1 with an 11 foot blade, when travling I carry them both straight. NEVER left. they can kick salt and snow off the road and throw it on passing vehicles, and when your the passing vehicle it makes you want to get out and choke the crap out of the moron you just passed. trust me been there done that.


----------



## 2COR517

Angled left. Makes tight turns in town easier. And if the blade suddenly dropped I would rather get sucked off the road instead of into oncoming traffic.


----------



## jhenderson9196

Angled left. If oncoming traffic crowds me, they bounce off and stay in their lane. If the blade is angled right and you get hit, it pulls the oncoming vehicle across in front of you.


----------



## crazyboy

Angled right.


----------



## Antlerart06

Straight angle it will drag on the road and block one plow light
Why I run a Vplow


----------



## xgiovannix12

I Like it straight But sometimes I angle it slightly On tight roads.


----------



## scott3430

When I had a straight I kept it sraight, now a V in the V - sometimes a little straight so when I hit a large dip the corners don't hit the pavement.


----------



## linckeil

plow is removed and put in bed of truck when leaving a job. when arriving at next job, plow is taken out of bed, and put back on the truck.


----------



## xgiovannix12

linckeil;1577656 said:


> plow is removed and put in bed of truck when leaving a job. when arriving at next job, plow is taken out of bed, and put back on the truck.


really ? do you have one of them strap on plows ? :laughing:

Like this one


----------



## NBI Lawn

9' and I leave it straight...unless on a tight road where others cars will be coming at me. Thumbs Up


----------



## yardguy28

I leave mine straight and dropped down a little for air flow to cool the engine. 

if you angle it either way you block more of the engine than if keeping it straight and dropping it down a bit. you also risk the plow dragging on bumpy roads. 

if I had a v blade I think I would leave it in the v mode.


----------



## Antlerart06

linckeil;1577656 said:


> plow is removed and put in bed of truck when leaving a job. when arriving at next job, plow is taken out of bed, and put back on the truck.


You got to be kidding me Thats Dumb!!!


----------



## fairrpe86

When running a straight blade I keep it angled and about half way up for air flow. I always keep the passenger side of the plow closest to the truck as I feel more comfortable knowing where it is that way. When running down the road with the plow straight I always feel too wide.


----------



## linckeil

Antlerart06;1577822 said:


> You got to be kidding me Thats Dumb!!!


no i'm serious. and the kicker is i do many driveways that are on the same street - some of which that are right next to each other.

as big of a pain, as much time it adds, and as hard as it is on my back - its still easier than arguing with people whether or not i should keep the blade straight or angled.


----------



## PlowboyVT

Left = Less crap on my side of the windshield.


----------



## yardguy28

linckeil;1577854 said:


> no i'm serious. and the kicker is i do many driveways that are on the same street - some of which that are right next to each other.
> 
> as big of a pain, as much time it adds, and as hard as it is on my back - its still easier than arguing with people whether or not i should keep the blade straight or angled.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

yardguy28;1577808 said:


> I leave mine straight and dropped down a little for air flow to cool the engine.
> 
> if you angle it either way you block more of the engine than if keeping it straight and dropping it down a bit. you also risk the plow dragging on bumpy roads.
> 
> if I had a v blade I think I would leave it in the v mode.


.???? No, when you angle it you let more air flow in. Better arrow dynamics too.


----------



## blueline38

*blade angle*

Around town I leave my 8' blade straight unless turning onto or driving down a narrow road with oncoming traffic. If I'm driving any distance I usually run with it all the way up and angled to the left. AND, having the blade angled instead of straight keeps the transmission temperature lower! (at least with my experience in my truck)


----------



## yardguy28

Pushin 2 Please;1577952 said:


> .???? No, when you angle it you let more air flow in. Better arrow dynamics too.


well maybe next time I'm out with I'll try it.

I always thought just by looking at it, it would be blocking more than if it were straight. but also what about the fact that the end up in the air blocks part of your plow lights and with an 8' blade there's no room to lower it, unless your not talking completely angling it?


----------



## jhall22guitar

I used to run it angled left when I had my own plow, kept my width down. I hate seeing the guys in my area running their 9' V's in straight down our narrow roads, it might be ok if a smart car is passing you but it gets hairy when another truck, plow or not, is coming at you.


----------



## clydebusa

yardguy28;1577947 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I agree, I can't imagine taking the plow off after each customer. You must go bear hunting with a switch. :salute:


----------



## Red_Rattler

I run mine in scoop....


----------



## linckeil

clydebusa;1578074 said:


> I agree, I can't imagine taking the plow off after each customer. You must go bear hunting with a switch. :salute:


i hear you man.... problem is i have a buddy who's with me shoveling on my route. he rides shotgun and we've had way too many arguments going down the road trying to figure out if i should angle the plow, or leave it straight.

so we both decided lets just remove it after each drive, and the reinstall it at the next. i have over 50 driveways, all within a 5 mile radius of each other, so its a lot of on and off as you can imagine. boy are our backs sore after an event, but i'l tell you we never argue anymore and its a small price to pay to have such a great companion with me. our friendship has never been stronger.....


----------



## coldcoffee

I drive with my V plow...straight...













...but only when I'm trying to warm the truck up faster, or if I'm bored & I want to see a puzzled look when passing another plow driver. If I'm really bored...I put it in scoop.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

linckeil;1578170 said:


> i hear you man.... problem is i have a buddy who's with me shoveling on my route. he rides shotgun and we've had way too many arguments going down the road trying to figure out if i should angle the plow, or leave it straight.
> 
> so we both decided lets just remove it after each drive, and the reinstall it at the next. i have over 50 driveways, all within a 5 mile radius of each other, so its a lot of on and off as you can imagine. boy are our backs sore after an event, but i'l tell you we never argue anymore and its a small price to pay to have such a great companion with me. our friendship has never been stronger.....


What kind of plow is it


----------



## linckeil

2006Sierra1500;1578193 said:


> What kind of plow is it


it's an 8 foot western pro plow. it's got some weight on it.....


----------



## juicedimpss

lol.
some peoples kids


----------



## yardguy28

thus whole I remove the plow after each drive story just doesn't add up. 

no help is worth taking it on and off IMO. I'd get new help. if I'm the one driving the plow gets operated and transported MY way. also because it is MY business. 

I could have the best help who happens to be my best friend and I'd still tell him to take a hike if its that big a deal to him how I set my plow when driving down the road.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I'm assuming it's a joke...simply because everyone's arguing with him


----------



## linckeil

JTVLandscaping;1578444 said:


> I'm assuming it's a joke...simply because everyone's arguing with him


DING DING DING DING..... we have a winner!!!!!!!!!! man, i dont think i could ever have so much fun on the internet. you guys are great. thanks for playing Thumbs Up


----------



## xgiovannix12

linckeil;1578462 said:


> DING DING DING DING..... we have a winner!!!!!!!!!! man, i dont think i could ever have so much fun on the internet. you guys are great. thanks for playing Thumbs Up


gotta admit it was a good one.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

He said Western, I knew it was a joke. At first, I thought he had..like a Toyota with a Snowsport or something


----------



## JTVLandscaping

WINNER WINNER, CHICKEN DINNER!!! Some people will believe everything they read on the internet


----------



## linckeil

hey, if its on the internet it has to be true, right???


----------



## xgiovannix12

linckeil;1578552 said:


> hey, if its on the internet it has to be true, right???


yep Thumbs Up


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Like I said...


----------



## fordtruck661

linckeil;1578552 said:


> hey, if its on the internet it has to be true, right???


----------



## JTVLandscaping

fordtruck661;1578588 said:


>


:laughing::laughing::laughing:That commercial makes me laugh everytime!


----------



## darryl g

I keep mine in V but opened up just a little to get a bit better ground clearance on the tips. When I had a straight blade it was angled right. I always keep them as low as possible. My 03 Silverado wants to overheat on me with the Boss Power V XT if I have it even a little too high. When the roads aren't plowed and I have to raise it I need to open my window and blast the heat if I have long runs between accounts.


----------



## Landgreen

We keep our blades straight and low as possible. Can't imagine keeping it angled. I see a few guys around town doing it. Mostly rookies with their western flags still attached. Always good for a laugh.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Straight and low...then again my biggest blade is 8'


----------



## jasonv

Probably a lot of people imagining that angling it would improve aerodynamics. Really, what it does is it pushes air over to one side, making the pressures different from side to side. That means high turbulence and lower efficiency. A v-blade is a different story, since the two sides will cause the same pressure redistribution to both sides.

Forgetting about efficiency for a moment though, an important reason to keep it straight is safety. Even heavy wind can push you over in certain conditions, and can cause you problems if the road is particularly slippery. With the plow straight, you know that at least it isn't pushing you sideways. Again, however, this does not apply to v-plows.


----------



## kg26

When you all say angled right is that the right side of the plow up in the air?


----------



## mark268

Either straight and low, or angled to the right, depending on traffic and conditions.


----------



## darryl g

Angled right means angled right, lol. The driver side would be out and the curb side in.


----------



## DurangoPlowing

In which direction does the air flow when driving with a straight blade?
And with the expected resistance during commutes, is there any reason manufacturers haven't addressed it, by adding vents or openings - sort of like those on some smoker doors? Could something efficient be fabricated to work on different models?


----------



## FourDiamond

Angled especially if its warmer than normal. it keeps the truck from overheating. Also, angled to the left so if someone hits from the opposite lane the plow angle will help to make it a glancing blow, if its angled to the right the blade becomes an impaling object.


----------



## cwren2472

DurangoPlowing said:


> In which direction does the air flow when driving with a straight blade?
> And with the expected resistance during commutes, is there any reason manufacturers haven't addressed it, by adding vents or openings - sort of like those on some smoker doors? Could something efficient be fabricated to work on different models?


Ignoring the fact that you bumped a 5 year old thread to post pictures of wood stoves, I dont think overheating is a big enough issue for manufacturers to turn the plow moldboards into swiss cheese


----------



## JMHConstruction

DurangoPlowing said:


> In which direction does the air flow when driving with a straight blade?
> And with the expected resistance during commutes, is there any reason manufacturers haven't addressed it, by adding vents or openings - sort of like those on some smoker doors? Could something efficient be fabricated to work on different models?


I for one am not getting out to open and close that at every site. I like my warm seat


----------



## cwren2472

JMHConstruction said:


> I for one am not getting out to open and close that at every site. I like my warm seat


Perhaps they could make the flaps hydraulically actuated


----------



## dieselss

JMHConstruction said:


> I for one am not getting out to open and close that at every site. I like my warm seat


I for one wouldn't want that door to fail open....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I angle my straight blade....sometimes my angled blade is straight.


----------



## Randall Ave

I have never had a issue with over heating. They must be driving chevies.


----------



## DurangoPlowing

I'm on a mountain side, along with thousands of others, and no, I'm not in Peru. Lol
As can be imagined, I keep one eye on the digital gauge as I watch the temperature climb to 215f. I got it down from 224. Damn those press-in valve seats..........

Innovation is good marketing - and as Lee Iacocca once stated:
'Form and Function'.
Could be activated manually or by remote, mechanically.
If that option had been available to me, I would have spent the extra dollars for it.

Bet someone, some day, does it.


----------



## Randall Ave

I think Boss, or one of the manufacturers has a air foil fr the top of the plow to direct air to the grill


----------



## cwren2472

DurangoPlowing said:


> Bet someone, some day, does it.


Really? How much?


----------



## Randall Ave

DurangoPlowing said:


> I'm on a mountain side, along with thousands of others, and no, I'm not in Peru. Lol
> As can be imagined, I keep one eye on the digital gauge as I watch the temperature climb to 215f. I got it down from 224. Damn those press-in valve seats..........
> 
> Innovation is good marketing - and as Lee Iacocca once stated:
> 'Form and Function'.
> Could be activated manually or by remote, mechanically.
> If that option had been available to me, I would have spent the extra dollars for it.
> 
> Bet someone, some day, does it.


What are you driving?


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> I think Boss, or one of the manufacturers has a air foil fr the top of the plow to direct air to the grill


None do that I know of. Someone recently posted pictures on here of one they fabbed themselves for an XV which was pretty slick looking


----------



## cwren2472

Randall Ave said:


> I have never had a issue with over heating. They must be driving chevies.


I drove our shop Chevy home with a plow once. It overheated.


----------



## DurangoPlowing

Randall Ave said:


> I think Boss, or one of the manufacturers has a air foil fr the top of the plow to direct air to the grill


I made one, just not sure how much air is passing over the blade, compared to what exits the sides. Have also lowered the blade with more chain, as the one which came with it was too short - keeping the blade high.


----------



## kimber750

DurangoPlowing said:


> I made one, just not sure how much air is passing over the blade, compared to what exits the sides. Have also lowered the blade with more chain, as the one which came with it was too short - keeping the blade high.


The chain was too short to lower plow to get air into radiator?


----------



## cwren2472

I think that rather than looking to spend money on electrically activated moving doors in the blade (never thought I'd type that), perhaps the money would be better spent upgrading the fan, cooling system, etc.


----------



## Randall Ave

kimber750 said:


> The chain was too short to lower plow to get air into radiator?


I gave up thinking about things like that a while ago. OP, what is the truck that is running hot?


----------



## cwren2472

DurangoPlowing said:


> I made one, just not sure how much air is passing over the blade, compared to what exits the sides. Have also lowered the blade with more chain, as the one which came with it was too short - keeping the blade high.


So.... the blade doesnt touch the ground? I imagine scraping clean must be an issue too.


----------



## boutch

DurangoPlowing said:


> I'm on a mountain side, along with thousands of others, and no, I'm not in Peru. Lol
> As can be imagined, I keep one eye on the digital gauge as I watch the temperature climb to 215f. I got it down from 224. Damn those press-in valve seats..........
> 
> Innovation is good marketing - and as Lee Iacocca once stated:
> 'Form and Function'.
> Could be activated manually or by remote, mechanically.
> If that option had been available to me, I would have spent the extra dollars for it.
> 
> Bet someone, some day, does it.


I dont see the need. Angling the plow solves the overheating problem. And not all trucks 
Overheat. My dodge ram not a problem in v or straight. My Chev 1/2 with a boss htx on had to be angle if driving more then city speed limit.


----------



## DurangoPlowing

The chain, while transporting, was short. In other words, kept the blade too high, so was getting less circulation where needed - the reason for lowering. That make sense?

As for upgrading, did everything. All fresh fluids, new fan clutch, bypassed e-fan with switch until the new controller arrives, rad flush, thermostat, rad cap, 50/50, Dorman trans pan with drain, new filters, digital gauges.
Have I missed anything?


----------



## dieselss

DurangoPlowing said:


> The chain, while transporting, was short. In other words, kept the blade too high, so was getting less circulation where needed - the reason for lowering. That make sense?


Yup kleer as mud now


----------



## DurangoPlowing

....and they once said bottled water would never sell....:laugh:


----------



## JMHConstruction

I'm still very confused on the chain thing, but I wont get caught up on that...

What truck are you using? Most guys are fine after upgrading fan clutch alone.


----------



## Randall Ave

dieselss said:


> Yup kleer as mud now


Can't help much if we do not know what he is driving, I asked twice. Nothing, I'm out.


----------



## cwren2472

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm still very confused on the chain thing, but I wont get caught up on that...
> 
> What truck are you using? Most guys are fine after upgrading fan clutch alone.


I think he drives a durango...


----------



## JMHConstruction

There is a guy around here running a blizzard 8511 (or whatever it's called) off his older 5.4 f250 that has to keep the plow about an inch off the ground so the truck doesn't overheat. He drives like a bat out of hell though. He blames the motor, and that it's too small and works too hard. I've only talked to him once, so I'm not sure if he's upgraded anything, or has just beat that old truck to death


----------



## JMHConstruction

cwren2472 said:


> I think he drives a durango...


:hammerhead: duh..... :laugh:

There lies the problem...


----------



## JMHConstruction

So follow up after the obvious has just been pointed out to me (told you, you were handy), what plow?


----------



## DurangoPlowing

JMHConstruction said:


> I'm still very confused on the chain thing, but I wont get caught up on that...
> 
> What truck are you using? Most guys are fine after upgrading fan clutch alone.


Durango 4x, I have a K2 Storm 84", winch operated. There is a chain which is manually attached for transport. It was I think just 8" inches. So it was resting too high up, blocking the grill. I've added a longer chain (which I need to shorten some) so that the blade can sit lower to thee ground, thus opening up a reasonable passage way.


----------



## cwren2472

DurangoPlowing said:


> Durango 4x, I have a K2 Storm 84", winch operated. There is a chain which is manually attached for transport. It was I think just 8" inches. So it was resting too high up, blocking the grill. I've added a longer chain (which I need to shorten some) so that the blade can sit lower to thee ground, thus opening up a reasonable passage way.
> 
> View attachment 187728


So, you have a $1000 winch operated plow on a Durango, but you'd be totally cool with paying extra money for electrically operated hatches in the plow for more air circulation? You don't think that extra money would be better spent on, oh, I dont know, hydraulics?


----------



## DurangoPlowing

cwren2472 said:


> So, you have a $1000 winch operated plow on a Durango, but you'd be totally cool with paying extra money for electrically operated hatches in the plow for more air circulation?


I know where you're coming from.
It was $1,700., _not that it makes a diff_. Doing res, not comm.
If it had a sliding door, to let air pass through, it would assist in cooling, not to mention mpg.
Think water.


----------



## BossPlow2010

DurangoPlowing said:


> Durango 4x, I have a K2 Storm 84", winch operated. There is a chain which is manually attached for transport. It was I think just 8" inches. So it was resting too high up, blocking the grill. I've added a longer chain (which I need to shorten some) so that the blade can sit lower to thee ground, thus opening up a reasonable passage way.
> 
> View attachment 187728


I've seen that yellow checker tape before, 
Is this you?


----------



## DurangoPlowing

BossPlow2010 said:


> I've seen that yellow checker tape before,
> Is this you?
> View attachment 187729


Lol, love it!
No, not me however.

I take safety seriously, so want to be sure that seniors can see me, from front, or back.


----------



## dieselss

What's that round item close to the right side...just off center? 
What wires are going off the top of the plow to the right and left?


----------



## DurangoPlowing

dieselss said:


> What's that round item close to the right side...just off center?
> What wires are going off the top of the plow to the right and left?


Perhaps the cams. Have led lights on either side, as I have a couple jobs that are in complete darkness (rural). The most front cam I can angle down, as there are a couple 16 degree uphill drives that I need to see where the terrain levels off (and to see obstructions).


----------



## DurangoPlowing

Some typical drives.


----------



## leigh

Randall Ave said:


> I have never had a issue with over heating. They must be driving chevies.


 You're in jersy,do you ever go over 25 mph?


----------



## Randall Ave

leigh said:


> You're in jersy,do you ever go over 25 mph?


The last storm we had I went 137 miles, never left town.


----------



## EWSplow

cwren2472 said:


> I drove our shop Chevy home with a plow once. It overheated.


Maybe the radiator was packed with snow?


----------



## BossPlow2010

EWSplow said:


> Maybe the radiator was packed with snow?


We pack ours with rock salt to cool
It down


----------



## the Suburbanite

DurangoPlowing said:


> Lol, love it!
> No, not me however.
> 
> I take safety seriously, so want to be sure that seniors can see me, from front, or back.
> 
> View attachment 187730


Something is wrong with your fish, dude.


----------



## NYH1

Straight or Angled when driving??? I drive with my V plow in V mode. Does that make it angled angled?

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

the Suburbanite said:


> Something is wrong with your fish, dude.


That's Lake Springfield in the background......


----------



## BUFF

cwren2472 said:


> So, you have a $1000 winch operated plow on a Durango, but you'd be totally cool with paying extra money for electrically operated hatches in the plow for more air circulation? You don't think that extra money would be better spent on, oh, I dont know, hydraulics?


To take cost oot the hatches could be manually operated and when he gets oot to either attached or remove the safety transport chain......

Pluto


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> That's Lake Springfield in the background......


Apparently they dropped a fuel rod or two in the lake...


----------



## BossPlow2010

Mark Oomkes said:


> Apparently they dropped a fuel rod or two in the lake...


A few years back we had a body recovery in the Rouge river, anyways right where we pulled the body out at we're a bunch of people fishing 

For those that don't know, the Rouge river has a lot of industrial waste in it, it's comparable to the entire state of Wisconsin...


----------



## kimber750

kimber750 said:


> The chain was too short to lower plow to get air into radiator?





DurangoPlowing said:


> Durango 4x, I have a K2 Storm 84", winch operated. There is a chain which is manually attached for transport. It was I think just 8" inches. So it was resting too high up, blocking the grill. I've added a longer chain (which I need to shorten some) so that the blade can sit lower to thee ground, thus opening up a reasonable passage way.
> 
> View attachment 187728


I apologize, I assumed it was an actual chain lift plow not a walmart special. Now it makes sense why you needed to make the chain longer.


----------



## cwren2472

kimber750 said:


> I apologize, I assumed it was an actual chain lift plow not a walmart special. Now it makes sense why you needed to make the chain longer.


Hey, they really do sell it on walmart!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Detail-K...82-in-x-19-in-T-Frame-Snow-Plow-Kit/397223578


----------



## kimber750

cwren2472 said:


> Hey, they really do sell it on walmart!
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Detail-K...82-in-x-19-in-T-Frame-Snow-Plow-Kit/397223578


:laughing: Was just a guess.


----------



## boutch

DurangoPlowing said:


> I know where you're coming from.
> It was $1,700., _not that it makes a diff_. Doing res, not comm.
> If it had a sliding door, to let air pass through, it would assist in cooling, not to mention mpg.
> Think water.


Just saw This plow for sell. The idea of the expanded plate cut out would probably do the trick for you overheating problem.


----------



## NYH1

boutch said:


> Just saw This plow for sell. The idea of the expanded plate cut out would probably do the trick for you overheating problem.
> 
> View attachment 187933


Plus they'll be able to maintain OEM aero coefficiency spec's....

NYH1.


----------



## BUFF

boutch said:


> Just saw This plow for sell. The idea of the expanded plate cut out would probably do the trick for you overheating problem.
> 
> View attachment 187933


It'll work till ice starts to build up on it and hoses up how the plows ability to windrow.


----------

